# Audras Annabell aka annie



## nina1995 (29 January 2012)

Annie is a 15.2 bay tb x id and will be around 11 years old.
I swapped her with one of my yard owner's horses in early may 2011, they then sold her 2 weeks later to someone they knew and we got told they would keep her forever, although we found out through horsemart that she was up for sale again in december. My yard owner sold her to someone near north allerton, yorkshire who hunted her with The Hurworth Hunt. She used to be very sensitive about people touching her ears. 
Would just like to no she's ok and her new owner is getting on with her well


----------



## nina1995 (29 January 2012)

these are some photos of her hunting:
http://hurworthphotos.photoshelter.com/image?&_bqG=1349&_bqH=eJwrKbPQNS4s9UosNQv2Cw0OdAosifc2jdQtMDOxMjS0NDG0MjUwsDI0AAIrz3iXYGfbjNKi8vyikgztjNK8EjXP.NBg16B4TxfbUJCa8JSqDK8kT4s8C1e1eEfnENvi1MSi5AwAK5sfSQ--&GI_ID=

http://hurworthphotos.photoshelter.com/image?_bqG=1350&_bqH=eJwrKbPQNS4s9UosNQv2Cw0OdAosifc2jdQtMDOxMjS0NDG0MjWwMjQAAivPeJdgZ9uM0qLy_KKSDO2M0rwSNc_40GDXoHhPF9tQkJrwlKoMryRPizwLV7V4R.cQ2.LUxKLkDAAUwx8ZI_IDI0000Paut_Ojy5hQ

http://hurworthphotos.photoshelter....SqDK8kT4s8C1e1eEfnENvi1MSi5AwAK5sfSQ--&GI_ID=




http://hurworthphotos.photoshelter.com/image?_bqG=1409&_bqH=eJwrKbPQNS4s9UosNQv2Cw0OdAosifc2jdQtMDOxMjS0NDG0MjWwMjQAAivPeJdgZ9uM0qLy_KKSDO2M0rwSNc_40GDXoHhPF9tQkJrwlKoMryRPizwLV7V4R.cQ2.LUxKLkDAAUwx8ZI_IDI0000uc9mw7qIfCg


----------



## BlizzardBudd (29 January 2012)

Bump


----------



## nina1995 (31 January 2012)

Bump


----------



## showgirl123 (30 August 2012)

Well I would also like to know where this beautiful mare has gone!!
I sold her to you, you also told me she had a home for life!!!  
I am gutted, absolutely gutted I don't know where she is, I am heartbroken and I would have tried to buy her back from you   

You have put a link up of pics of her hunting???? where are they?? its not even her????


----------



## ascarii1991 (31 August 2012)

the hunting pictures are of a completly different horse??!!


----------



## showgirl123 (31 August 2012)

I HAVE FOUND MY LITTLE MARE.... SO SO HAPPY NOW    xx


----------



## ascarii1991 (31 August 2012)

thats awsome  was she your mare first then? im confused was it you who was looking for her in the first place?!

still brilliant that you found her though  x


----------



## showgirl123 (31 August 2012)

I bought the little mare as a 5year old from a field, and stupidly sold her 3years later to the original poster above. (I was stupid because she is a cracking little mare)
I have been looking for her ever since, since I found out they did a swap with her.


----------



## millimoo (1 September 2012)

So glad you found her Showgirl123 
Have you managed to buy her back? Or is it that she has a good home.
She looks a lovely mare.
I don't understand why anyone would play swapsies with horses??? JMO


----------



## Star_Chaser (1 September 2012)

At least this post notified you that she was swapped and then sold on.  It would have been worse if you didn't know.  The OP has tried to find her that at least has to be given some credit.  

To be honest its a little unreasonable to think that anyone would offer a home for life especially for a relatively young horse because circumstances change its not a guarantee anyone can really give.  If thats what was wanted then the best person to offer it is the original owner in which case the mare should not have been sold.  

Very pleased that you found her I hope you shared with the OP.


----------



## showgirl123 (1 September 2012)

Yes I agree, I should never have sold my mare, and I am being unrealistic about 'giving a home for life'  Peoples circumstances do change. The OP had to do what they felt was right for the little mare, they gave her a super super home but she was not the right horse for them, at that time. Yes the OP has tried to find her which is so  nice    Anyway all has turned out for the best now. xx


----------

